# Cleaning Screen Without Removing Emulsion



## voyagerclothing

I am new to screen printing and have done a few plates that came out well using Ryonet's WBP Dual Cure Hybrid Emulsion (It says it is for both Water Based and Plastisol inks) and their Water Based Ink. The screen worked great for the whole run of shirts and didn't break down. My problem came when I went to clean the ink off of the screen. I ran it under my shower (which is fairly low pressure) and after a short time where the ink was still not cleared the emulsion started washing out and my stencil was ruined. I had this same issue with another plate I made using this same process. I made sure to Post-Expose the screen after getting my image, leaving it under the UV light for another 10 minutes to help harden the emulsion and make it last longer but it still washed out with water after just the first time rinsing it.

I thought maybe I wasn't supped to use water at all, maybe I need a solvent and no water. I watched a few videos but on Ryonet's own website on their water based solvent video the guy uses a High Power Pressure Washer to clean the ink off and it doesn't cause any stencil loss. So there is no way my low pressure shower head should be causing this when he can pressure wash his with no problems.

Any ideas? I need to re-use many of my screens for printing another batch later on but so far I have no good way to clean the ink out that doesn't ruin the stencil and leave me starting all over. 

Here is the link to the emulsion: Ryonet WBP Water Base Plastisol Hybrid Emulsion - Quart | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet

It does say it's for water based inks and came with the kit that also had water based ink.

Thanks for your feedback in advance!


----------



## lvprinting

Did you degrease your new screen before putting emulsion on it?

If you did, try to expose the screen in the sun after you have created the stencil. Then see what happens.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NoXid

Yes, sun is a great post-hardener!

However, if you post harden on your UV unit, try facing the back of the screen toward the light. It may be that the UV is not penetrating well all the way through the emulsion, so the squeegee side is a bit weak.

Also, how long ago did you mix in the Diazo? Once mixed, the unused emulsion goes bad after a while ... though that would probably affect its ability to make an image rather than its durability.


----------



## voyagerclothing

I did degrease it first using Ryonet's provided degreaser in the kit. I think I will try the sun exposing you both mentioned with my next screen and just let it go longer than I did in the UV light. I will also make sure both sides get a chance to post-expose as I admit when I put it back under the uv for post-exposure I still only faced the t-shirt side to the light and never the inside of the screen so that may be part of it.

The Diazo was mixed the same day so the emulsion wasn't old yet, I did use a marker to write the date for the future though as I know it goes bad after 45 days or so (sooner if frozen or left in too hot a climate) 

I think I will chalk it up to more post-exposure time to ensure it is plenty hardened and can resist wear and tear for longer. I may try to clean using just a solvent with only a little water and no pressure as I saw one other video where a guy used no water at all, but rather wiped excess ink clean then used solvent and cleaned it off with that and paper towels but no water. As long as that gets the ink out so it doesn't clog the stencil that works for me and avoids (hopefully) any chance that the stencil would wash out as long as I am not scrubbing too hard) 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Preston

He stated he was post hardening so I do not think that is the problem.

It could be something as simple as a bad batch of emulsion. 

Or it could be chemicals he may be using when cleaning.

My first suggestion is to contact Ryonet and get them to problem solve this for you. They sold it so they should have experts on that product.

My second suggestion for the future is do not buy that emulsion. Ryonet is not the manufacture, only a supplier who has it packaged with their name on it so you have no clue as to who made it. They also leave the manufactures name off the MSDS which I believe is not allowed by the federal CFR. Buy from a suppler that sells it with the manufactures name on it so you know what you are getting.


----------



## voyagerclothing

Thanks Preston,

I contacted them first, all the rep said was "here, buy our other product to remove the ink" and gave me a link to their water based ink solvent. However, their own video on that solvent page is the one where he shoots the screen with a pressure washer and even if I did have the chemical she mentioned, had I done that it would have easily removed the emulsion as the solvent does not likely "harden" the emulsion or protect it but simply help soften the ink for removal. 

I wondered if the emulsion could be faulty maybe, or maybe despite it saying it is made for waterproof inks perhaps it doesn't stand up as well as they say? I did post-harden though I think I will do even more of that now in the sun and on both sides just to be sure.

Do you have any emulsion recommendations or maybe anyone else that has experience with water based inks and a good emulsion that they don't have any problems with? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Preston

Where are you located Ryan?


----------



## NoXid

That kit will contain some emulsion remover ... sure you didn't try to clean with it?

Many waterbased inks will clean up with water alone. A little EnvroSolv, or whatever, will get out whatever residue plain water couldn't, but then rinse well with water. Water should not be an issue at all.

If a video showed a screen being cleaned without water, it was no doubt Plastisol ink, not waterbased.


I've used Ryonet's regular Diazo type emulsion with no problems. Currently I use Saati PHU (a poly emulsion). Poly tends to expose better/faster, which has advantages. Never used their dual cure.


----------



## voyagerclothing

I'm sure I didn't use the emulsion remover as I left that bottle in the box and never pulled it out (I will eventually when I reclaim, but I haven't needed to do that yet). I'm located in Kansas which has the most ridiculous and unpredictable weather. One day a dry heat, the next a humid heat and then the next day it's snowing, haha. I worked inside though so I had a stable condition and it wasn't super humid or anything. When I used water I used luke warm (not hot, not cold) should I maybe be using only cold water instead? Does luke warm water compromise or break down the emulsion maybe?

I plan to try out another screen shortly so I think I will really post-expose it after getting my initial exposure and washout correct, then run some tests on it (print some and then try cleaning it with water again and see if this one keeps the emulsion after a few times washing) and if it still has issues I think I will try a different brand.


----------



## aamaintenance

Hi, if you are using the Proclaim or similar emulsion with Diazo activator and waterbased inks, then I would suggest using a hardener on the emulsion such as Muraki's MS Hardener. You could also use EasiSolv's 842 press wash. Both are excellent products and work well for us.


----------



## Screen Medics

The best product to remove ink from screens without degrading emulsion is Xylol. Vastex calls for Xylol to remove ink from their athletic numbering screens. We have one of their numbering machines and have printed over 100 jobs without reclaiming and reburning the screens.

When handling any cleaner or chemical it is a good idea to wear protective gloves.

Xylol is readily available from paint stores and box stores like Home Depot. It usually costs significantly less that conventional screen wash.

Screen Medics


----------

